# Normalisierung verstehen



## g_gex (17. Jul 2014)

Kann mir vlt jmd die Normalisierung (1.NF,2.NF, 3.Nf) erklären. Hab auch im Internet gesucht, finde leider keine passende Erklärung. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## stg (17. Jul 2014)

Google
liefert 1.290.000 Ergebnisse. Und da soll nichts dabei sein? :bloed:

Direkt auf der ersten Seite der Suchergebnisse findest du z.B.
Normalisierung
Normalisierung von Datenbanken | Normalisierung mit Beispiel
Relationale Datenbanken - Kapitel 4
...
Sogar youtube-videos sind dabei undundund...


----------



## Joose (17. Jul 2014)

Und warum glaubst du wirst du es verstehen, wenn hier jemand 1:1 das wiedergibt was auf einer der vielen Internetseiten zu diesem Thema steht?

Suche dir von irgendwo eine Erklärung/Definition aus und sage uns anhand dieser was genau du nicht verstehst! So kann man dir gezielter bei deinem Problem helfen.


----------



## g_gex (17. Jul 2014)

z.b wie man von der 1.NF zu 2.NF kommt oder von der 2.NF zu 3.NF.


----------



## Joose (17. Jul 2014)

Was soll man das großartig sagen? Man sorgt dafür das keine Daten doppelt gespeichert werden müssen!

Wie gesagt: Suche dir von einer Webseite die Definition/Erklärung aus und zeige uns (am besten mit Beispiel) was genau du nicht verstehst.


----------



## OnDemand (17. Jul 2014)

Mit der Normalisierung hapert es bei mir auch, ich bekomm es zwar hin, aber verstehen tue ich es nicht richtig. Kannst dich gerne melden, dann können wir gern auch mal zu dem Thema telefonieren. Kapieren will ich das Ganze schon^^


----------

